# schwinn typhoon 3 speed



## blue6218 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Day To All,  I am looking for any and all information on the schwinn typhoon 3 speed.  Years produced, colors, possible values, etc...Thanks for any information you can pass along...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 7, 2012)

The Typhoon was introduced in 1962, with a double straight bar frame, a variant of the Tornado frame, which it replaced in the lineup. It went to a standard cantilever middleweight frame in 63, and a Deluxe Typhoon arrived a few years after. The early models were only available in red or black, with ivory rims. The deluxe models added chrome fenders, and were the most likely to have a three speed hub. I believe it was available in most typical colors of the later 60s middleweight line, including coppertone and campus green. They continued making it and it's sister model, they Hollywood, through 1981.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 13, 2012)

I have this 64 , 3 speed with blue painted fenders.


----------

